#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Zenith - Venray

## Controller

Afgelopen vrijdag is de grootste discotheek van de BeNeLux geopend Zenith.
Met een capaciteit van 7568 personen.
8 zalen.


Ik met nog 5 LJ collega's doen daar het licht en bij deze wat foto's



























Er zijn 3 zalen waar LJ's actief zijn. De andere zalen hebben een automaat.


Nu even wat cijfers [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

*Zaal 1 - The Pit (Urban)*

18x PAR 64 op SGM dimmers
6x SGM Victory II 250
3x HighEnd Dataflash
1x Martin ZR rookmachine

Sturing: Enigma met 1 scherm

*Zaal 2 - Motion (Dance / Trance)*

66x PAR 64 op SGM dimmers
1x RGB Neon Wall van 9 bij 5 meter
4x Martin MAC 250
5x Clay Paky Golden Scan HPE 1200
8x HighEnd CombiColor 300
1x LeMaitre Hazer

Sturing: SGM Regia 2048 Pro met 2 schermen
DMX verdeeld over 4 lijnen

2x LaserAnimation Accurate laser projector fiber
1x Pacom
30 Spiegels & Gratings
Lasersturing: LaserGraph DSP

*Zaal 3 - Dome  (Top 40)*

32x PAR 64 op SGM dimmers
16x Blinder 4x op SGM dimmers
2x SGM Palco 3
6x SGM Giotto Spot 400
18x SGM Giotto Spot 400 CMY
16x SGM Gallieo II 1200
20x JB LedTube
2x Sterrenhemel
3x 9 meter hoge RGB neon zuilen.
2x LeMaitre G300 rookmachine
1x LeMaitre Hazer

Sturing: SGM Regia 2048 Live
DMX verdeeld over 4 lijnen

5x LaserAnimation Accurate laser projector fiber waarvan 2 koppen telkens switch ivm animatie
100 Spiegels & Gratings
4x Spiegelbol
2x Laser doorzichtscherm
4x Pacom
Lasersturing: LaserGraph DSP


Laserbron voor *beide* zalen dus voor de Motion en Dome is de

Jenoptik JenLas WhiteLight *Diode* laser

17 Watt diode

Dus geen dikke stroom meer nodig hij pakt niet meer dan 3000 watt [ :Embarrassment: )] en water is overbodig. De JenLas heeft zelf intern zijn eigen waterkoeling.

In de JenLas zitten 9 diode lasers om zo het perfecte witte licht te krijgen.

Dit gaat over naar de laserbank waarin de laser gesplitst wordt naar de zalen.










En voor de geluid en DJ mensen onder ons


*Zaal 1 - The Pit (Urban)*
2x Pioneer CDJ-100s
2x Technics SL 1210
1x Dateq LPM
2x Ecler sub CKL
2x Ecler Top CKL
1x Ecler processor

*Zaal 2 - Motion (Dance / Trance)*
2x Pioneer CDJ-1000MKII
2x Technics SL 1210
1x Ecler NUO 5
2x Ecler Top DPC 7000P
2x Ecler Sub DPC 7000P
1x Ecler Processor
nog x aantal lossen surround topjes

*Zaal 3 - Dome  (Top 40)*
2x Pioneer CDJ-1000MKII
2x Technics SL 1210
1x Ecler NUO 5
4x Ecler Top DPC 7000P
8x Ecler Sub DPC 7000P
1x Ecler Processor
nog x aantal lossen surround topjes

----------


## rene.derksen

Zeker weten dat zenith de grootste is? Time Out heeft nog altijd een capaciteit van 8000 man, helaas alleen een vergunning voor 4000 man. Verder zal het wel een behoorlijke concurentie met elkaar worden, vooral dat beide uitgaansgelegenheden afgelopen vrijdag wat te vieren hadden.

En het ziet er mooi uit! Verder nog niet veel op aan te merken  :Wink:

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> Zeker weten dat zenith de grootste is? Time Out heeft nog altijd een capaciteit van 8000 man, helaas alleen een vergunning voor 4000 man. Verder zal het wel een behoorlijke concurentie met elkaar worden, vooral dat beide uitgaansgelegenheden afgelopen vrijdag wat te vieren hadden.
> 
> En het ziet er mooi uit! Verder nog niet veel op aan te merken



Zenith heeft een vergunning voor 7568 man.

----------


## rene.derksen

Aha, oke dan heb ik niks gezegt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

En ik dacht 1500 man in disco al veel was[V]. Het kan altijd groter. 14000 man. Das heel schagen of zoiets. :Big Grin: 

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## BlueConfig

Ik zie hier op de foto dat die Jenoptik JenLas verijdbaar is opgesteld is dat dan in de zaal ook zo en hoe word de straal dan naar de bank gebracht (optical fibre?) of gewoon rechtstreek? 

BTW vind dit eenvoudiger relaxer en 'mooier' dan de impressiv Timeout. Maar das persoonlijk ee

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Ziet er leuk uit, wat ik op de foto's kan zien.
Ik heb nog een paar vragen:
Ben een beetje benieuwd naar de stuurtafel die je gebruikt in zaal 3 (dome).
Hangt alles aan takels, zodat je nog niveaus kan maken bijvoorbeeld.
Vanwaar de keuze voor neon? En niet led bijvoorbeeld?

Ik kom in januari even even kijken met een paar collega's. Ik neem aan dat jullie op vrijdag gewoon open zijn.
Verder veel succes en sterkte met de concurentie daar in het Brabantse.

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BlueConfig_
> 
> Ik zie hier op de foto dat die Jenoptik JenLas verijdbaar is opgesteld is dat dan in de zaal ook zo en hoe word de straal dan naar de bank gebracht (optical fibre?) of gewoon rechtstreek? 
> 
> BTW vind dit eenvoudiger relaxer en 'mooier' dan de impressiv Timeout. Maar das persoonlijk ee



De JenLas staat in de technische ruimte in een frame en is daardoor niet verrijdbaar meer. Direct aan dat frame hangt de optische bank onder overdruk. De straal wordt rechtstreeks in de bank gebracht.






> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Gerrit_
> 
> Ziet er leuk uit, wat ik op de foto's kan zien.
> Ik heb nog een paar vragen:
> Ben een beetje benieuwd naar de stuurtafel die je gebruikt in zaal 3 (dome).
> Hangt alles aan takels, zodat je nog niveaus kan maken bijvoorbeeld.
> Vanwaar de keuze voor neon? En niet led bijvoorbeeld?
> 
> Ik kom in januari even even kijken met een paar collega's. Ik neem aan dat jullie op vrijdag gewoon open zijn.
> Verder veel succes en sterkte met de concurentie daar in het Brabantse.



Hi Gerrit

De stuurtafel heb ik even toegevoegd maar dat is een SGM Regia 2048 Live

Het geheel in de 3 zalen is niet getakeld, 1 zaal hangt alles op 3,5 hoogte. En in de 2 grote zalen hangt alles op 9 meter hoogte.

Die keuze van Neon weet ik ook niet. Het is zo dat de LightJockey's pas een 1 a 2 maanden voor opening zijn aangetrokken, dus die hebben geen inspraak gehad op het lichtplan.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heej Lj dwain

Zondag op de opendag deed 1 van je laserprojectoren in the dome het niet. Jammer.. Maar dat zal Fons wel snel fixen.

En ik zou de mac250's in de Motion es ff nakijken want daar knipperde der al eentje met een "CoEr" 

Verder leuke tent, zelden dat ik zo'n mooie horeca gelegenheid bezocht heb. Ik kom binnenkort es op een zaterdagavond kletsen.

Doe je de groetjes aan Marga ?

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Heej Lj dwain
> 
> Zondag op de opendag deed 1 van je laserprojectoren in the dome het niet. Jammer.. Maar dat zal Fons wel snel fixen.
> 
> En ik zou de mac250's in de Motion es ff nakijken want daar knipperde der al eentje met een "CoEr" 
> 
> Verder leuke tent, zelden dat ik zo'n mooie horeca gelegenheid bezocht heb. Ik kom binnenkort es op een zaterdagavond kletsen.
> ...



Hi Tijs, zal ik doen. 
Die laser projector klopt. De Pacom had het te warm in de technische ruimte. Er wordt deze week geforceerde koeling aangebracht.

Hmmzz die macjes zal ik even nakijken dan. Wordt weer steigertje bouwen. Op zich wel vreemd want ze zijn een week terug geservict door een leverancier

----------


## discover

heeft er nog iemand foto's van de laser show bij bepaalde liedjes waar ze de laser alleen maar aan hadden staan ben wel benieuwd ben er wel geweest maar had de cam niet mee :Frown:

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Heej Lj dwain
> 
> Zondag op de opendag deed 1 van je laserprojectoren in the dome het niet. Jammer.. Maar dat zal Fons wel snel fixen.
> 
> En ik zou de mac250's in de Motion es ff nakijken want daar knipperde der al eentje met een "CoEr" 
> 
> Verder leuke tent, zelden dat ik zo'n mooie horeca gelegenheid bezocht heb. Ik kom binnenkort es op een zaterdagavond kletsen.
> ...



Hi Tijs, zal ik doen. 
Die laser projector klopt. De Pacom had het te warm in de technische ruimte dus na een half uurtje koelen deed deze het weer :Smile: . Er wordt deze week geforceerde koeling aangebracht.

Hmmzz die macjes zal ik even nakijken dan. Wordt weer steigertje bouwen. Op zich wel vreemd want ze zijn een week terug geservict door een leverancier

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door discover_
> 
> heeft er nog iemand foto's van de laser show bij bepaalde liedjes waar ze de laser alleen maar aan hadden staan ben wel benieuwd ben er wel geweest maar had de cam niet mee



Deze zijn gemaakt, ik zal kijken ik moet ze nog krijgen van Fons, en dan zet ik die ook hier neer.

----------


## AJB

Hi Dwain, leuk man zo'n nieuwe stek. Ziet er gezellig uit ! Wie heeft je precies gecertificeerd op de Regia ?... Wist niet dat die certificering bestond.. Begreep van Nils dat jullie lasers echt helemaal super zijn !

Heel vele plezier, en kom vooral eens kijken ook in Time-Out.

grtz Arvid

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Hi Dwain, leuk man zo'n nieuwe stek. Ziet er gezellig uit ! Wie heeft je precies gecertificeerd op de Regia ?... Wist niet dat die certificering bestond.. Begreep van Nils dat jullie lasers echt helemaal super zijn !
> 
> Heel vele plezier, en kom vooral eens kijken ook in Time-Out.
> 
> grtz Arvid



Hi Arvid ik kom zeker binnekort bij jullie, certified idd niet moet trained zijn Door Patrick :P 

In DSP en JenLas wel. Krijg daar deze week het certificaat van de TUV / Laserforum van binnen

En ja de lasers zijn super.

----------


## Lighting

he die dwain zoals arvid al zij zein de lasers erg stoer hoop dat het een hele mooie collega discotheek word als je de tijd hebt om alles volledig geprogged te krijgen jammer van die gal 2 ipv 4 ik spreek je snel 

met vriendelijke groet 
lighting operator time out gemert

----------


## BlueConfig

> citaate JenLas staat in de technische ruimte in een frame en is daardoor niet verrijdbaar meer. Direct aan dat frame hangt de optische bank onder overdruk. De straal wordt rechtstreeks in de bank gebracht.



Waarvoor dient de overdruk juist? 

En de MAC250's zijn da de gewone 250's of entour en krypton's. Kdacht da de 250 niet meer geproduceert werden?

----------


## innerlife

Ziet er leuk uit dwain! 
hebben jullie ook nog iets van special effects daar ?

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BlueConfig_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaate JenLas staat in de technische ruimte in een frame en is daardoor niet verrijdbaar meer. Direct aan dat frame hangt de optische bank onder overdruk. De straal wordt rechtstreeks in de bank gebracht.
> ...



Gewone MAC 250's

Die overdruk in de optische bank is er om de stof buiten de bank te houden.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door innerlife_
> 
> Ziet er leuk uit dwain! 
> hebben jullie ook nog iets van special effects daar ?



Nee er zijn op dit moment geen special effects.

----------


## LichtNichtje

hey LJ Darwin:
Is die SGM Regia 2048 fijn om mee te werken? Ik bedoel kwa programmeergemak en operate gemak?
Is dit ideaal om het discotheekgeweld aan te kunnen?

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> citaat:Op zich wel vreemd want ze zijn een week terug geservict door een leverancier



Hmzzzz, in n nieuwe tent??? Nu al nodig geweest?
Is er niet gewoon compleet nieuw licht ingehangen daar?
Dan kan ik me de gewone mac250 wel voorstellen. als dat zo is n beetje raar, wel budget voor n mega tent, maar niet voor licht.

En kwa laser, kunnen jullie die wel in 2 zalen tegelijk gebruiken?
Zonder dat je het merkt. Overigens wel slim bedacht zo, dat systeem.

----------


## sd_2

Sorry Jongens dat ik er op deze manier in moet springen, maar hier even mijn commentaar op het licht en geluid in de Zenith, ik ben er ook geweest bij de opening vrijdag:

 - Lichtontwerp was super, dit heb ik niet vaak gezien in een 
   discotheek. Lekker veel bewegend licht in de Dome! Zag er goed 
   uit. Enigste tent waar ik vergelijkbaar heb gezien is de Versuz 
   te Hasselt. Evenals de laser, die was echt goeie!

 - Lichtshow live vond ik maar zeer matig. De zaal waar me dit 
   vooral stoorde was de Dome. Er waren zoveel mogelijkheden om te 
   varieren met het licht, en de LJ gebruikte deze mogelijkheden ook 
   allemaal in 1 plaat van de DJ. Alle kleuren, alle gobo's, 
   verschillende moves, rook, blinders, parren (jammer dat ze alleen 
   in geel, rood en groen waren), en ook nog de laser in 1 plaat. Ik 
   had liever een beetje opbouw gezien in de loop van de avond. Ook 
   jammer dat toen de laser eenmaal aanging ook in 1 minuut wel 10 
   verschillende moves en kleuren erdoor werden gejaagd. En als 
   laatste vind ik (persoonlijk) dat het in een discotheekzaal wel 
   wat donkerder mag zijn, dus weer: wat minder verschillende 
   groepen lampen en kleuren door mekaar.

 - Geluid hoort eigenlijk niet op dit forum thuis, maar omdat er al 
   over begonnen is, kaart ik het ook nog even aan. Bagger. Er heeft 
   zich niemand moeite genomen het systeem wat af te stellen In de 
   Dome (ja alweer) was het hoog zo erg dat het echt pijn deed in 
   mij oren, terwijl het laag weer niet de zaal vulde. En dat 
   probleem met het laag had ik ook in de Motion.

Ik weet dat ik de eerste in dit onderwerp ben die commentaar geeft op het licht in de Zenith, and don't hate me for that!
Ik wil niet zeiken, maar misschien wordt dit commentaar nog wel meegenomen voor de toekomst in de Zenith, ook omdat de LJ op dit forum zit. Zou voor mijn gevoel in ieder geval een stuk beter zijn.

Groet,
Dennis

----------


## B-there

He Dwain,

Nou, dat ziet er ook netjes uit. Net zoals daar in Gemert.
Wat me wel opvalt is dat er minder bewegende koppen hangen als bij Time Out. Of vergis ik me daarin?

Hebben jullie daar ook een live zaal?

Oke, ik kom binnekort wel eens kijken.

Gr

Bart

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sd_2_
> 
> 
> Sorry Jongens dat ik er op deze manier in moet springen, maar hier even mijn commentaar op het licht en geluid in de Zenith, ik ben er ook geweest bij de opening vrijdag:
> 
>  - Lichtontwerp was super, dit heb ik niet vaak gezien in een 
>    discotheek. Lekker veel bewegend licht in de Dome! Zag er goed 
>    uit. Enigste tent waar ik vergelijkbaar heb gezien is de Versuz 
>    te Hasselt. Evenals de laser, die was echt goeie!
> ...




Hi Dennis,


Over het lichtontwerp wil ik nog weleens babbelen. Het hangt namelijk allemaal in een cirkel. En gallieo 2 is niet echt super tegenover een gal 4. Verder de SGM koppen hangen in lijnen waarvan er een aantal boven de DJ en een aantal boven de trap. Moves komen er nog wel bij. Maar hier ook we mogen niet boven het glas van het balkon uitkomen. Verder die scans in een cirkel leuk maar veel moves blijven in een cirkel.

Verder alle kleuren/ gobo's/ blinders/ parren in een plaat is wat overdreven. Gobo's / color's voldoende zeker in de cmy spot. Die dit weekend ook ingezet worden als washes.

De echte lichtshow zal er pas over paar maanden zijn als alle kinderziektes uit het plafond zijn, wij de systemen door en door kennen. 

Verder is de lightjockey niet supervrij er is een bepaalde eis kwa plaatje en dat is nu alles met de hand knippere, geen shutter chases enz. En zorgen dat er een vorm van licht uitkomt. Dus kom over een paar maanden maar eens kijken. 

Zoiezo de "koffie" staat ook hier voor collega's klaar.
Licht in de motion wordt ook drastisch verandert een trance zaal met 66 parren[ :Embarrassment: )]

Stond zelf in de dome, aangezien we maar met 2 man kunnen proggen daar is het wat druk.

Klopt dat het licht matig was. Heeft wat oorzaken
Er is 3 dagen voor de opening geprogrammeerd. Zowel in Dome als motion.
Storing in het lichtplafond.
De kleuren van de parren blijven voorlopig zo. Aangezien we barsten in de gele dichroids en in magenta. Het was ook inderdaad geel magenta en groen. Dit omdat de er veel kleuren in de motion nodig waren.
De indeling van de regia is nog niet goed op dit moment ivm tijdsdruk hier gaan we wel wat aan doen op korte termijn.
en van de laser effecten was nog niks gemarkeerd. Dit omdat die er ook net lag. Dus vandaar is het wat rommelig verlopen. Ook de effecten in de laser zijn standaard gekleurd kunnen wij als LJ niks aan doen. Dat

----------


## sd_2

Ah kijk es aan... dit verklaart een hoop.
Ik ben ook allang blij dat jullie je niet angevallen voelen. Ik ben er ook van overtuigd dat deze kinderziektes eruitgeholpen worden.

Het lichtontwerp vind ik nogmaals best strak, vind het een super effect geven dat er zoveel koppen bij elkaar hangen. Misschien is het ook wel even handig erbij te zeggen dat ik geen lichtman ben, doe zelf meestal geluid, maar licht vind ik wel interresant om te kunnen. Daarom moeten jullie je niet al te veel aantrekken van mij commentaar, die was geuit vanuit een bezoekers oogpunt.

Kan ik de volgende keer dat ik in de Zenith ben niet eens aankloppen bij je, dat je me eens laat zien hoe je het werk doet op de regia, zelf heb ik alleen gewerkt met de studio24 scancontrol.

Succes,
Dennis

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sd_2_
> 
> Ah kijk es aan... dit verklaart een hoop.
> Ik ben ook allang blij dat jullie je niet angevallen voelen. Ik ben er ook van overtuigd dat deze kinderziektes eruitgeholpen worden.
> 
> Het lichtontwerp vind ik nogmaals best strak, vind het een super effect geven dat er zoveel koppen bij elkaar hangen. Misschien is het ook wel even handig erbij te zeggen dat ik geen lichtman ben, doe zelf meestal geluid, maar licht vind ik wel interresant om te kunnen. Daarom moeten jullie je niet al te veel aantrekken van mij commentaar, die was geuit vanuit een bezoekers oogpunt.
> 
> Kan ik de volgende keer dat ik in de Zenith ben niet eens aankloppen bij je, dat je me eens laat zien hoe je het werk doet op de regia, zelf heb ik alleen gewerkt met de studio24 scancontrol.
> 
> ...



Tuurlijk dennis, de "koffie" staat altijd klaar voor collega's

----------


## DJ_Compact

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Dwain_
> 
> 
> 
> Ik met nog 5 LJ collega's doen daar het licht en bij deze wat foto's



Toevallig ook ene Guido?

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Compact_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Dwain_
> ...



ja,

Zal ze gelijk ff noemen [ :Embarrassment: )]

Johan
Rick
Guijdo
Fracis
Sander

en natuurlijk ondergetekende  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Wellicht draait dit ook op aggregaat? Hoeveel kva?

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dikke Foaf_
> 
> Wellicht draait dit ook op aggregaat? Hoeveel kva?



Nee dit draait op het net.

The Dome heeft een toevoer van 3x 125 Ampere
en Motion heeft een toevoer van 3x 63 Ampere

----------


## Victor

Eén ding begrijp ik niet: als er een centrale laser staat die in meerdere ruimtes wordt gebruikt moet iedere ruimte zijn eigen PCAOM (niet: PACOM) en optisch bank hebben. Het witte laserlicht wordt dan bij de laser gesplitst en met glasvezel naar de optische bank in de ruimte gebracht. 

Een optische bank kan je niet ergens achteraf in een technische ruimte zetten, omdat je het licht na de galvo's niet meer per glasvezel kan vervoeren. Eén centrale PCAOM zou nog kunnen, maar dan hebben alle ruimtes op ieder moment dezelfde kleur laser. Ook niet echt logisch dus.

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Victor_
> 
> Eén ding begrijp ik niet: als er een centrale laser staat die in meerdere ruimtes wordt gebruikt moet iedere ruimte zijn eigen PCAOM (niet: PACOM) en optisch bank hebben. Het witte laserlicht wordt dan bij de laser gesplitst en met glasvezel naar de optische bank in de ruimte gebracht. 
> 
> Een optische bank kan je niet ergens achteraf in een technische ruimte zetten, omdat je het licht na de galvo's niet meer per glasvezel kan vervoeren. Eén centrale PCAOM zou nog kunnen, maar dan hebben alle ruimtes op ieder moment dezelfde kleur laser. Ook niet echt logisch dus.



Hi victor het zijn inderdaad PCAOM maar noemen ze PACOM (zo staat ook op het label van de installateur)

De JenLas staat in een ruimte in een alu frame. De witte straal gaat rechtstreeks uit de JenLas naar de optische bank. De bank hangt aan het alu frame. De afstand tussen de bank en de JenLas is ongeveer 20cm.

In de optische bank wordt de witte straal naar een stuk of 8 PCAOM's en splitters verdeeld. Aan de andere kant van de PCAOM zit de glasvezel voor elke projector (waarin de galvo's zitten).

Elke projector heeft een eigen PCAOM. In de motion is de output van een PCAOM gesplits in 2 projectors.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Waar was die koffie nou dwain ? Bakkie koffie was der wel ingegaan. Leuk showtje, kan alleen nog HEEEL veel meer uitgehaald worden als er nu gebeurd. Verder miste ik strobo's. Misschien een idee om es een middag te gaan stoeien daar ? heb wel wat leuke ideetjes. Ik mail je ff !

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Waar was die koffie nou dwain ? Bakkie koffie was der wel ingegaan. Leuk showtje, kan alleen nog HEEEL veel meer uitgehaald worden als er nu gebeurd. Verder miste ik strobo's. Misschien een idee om es een middag te gaan stoeien daar ? heb wel wat leuke ideetjes. Ik mail je ff !



spreekwoordelijke koffie. Hoewel op plaza wel koffie is :P

Strobo's staan op het verlanglijstje. Ik ben met je eens er kan nog meer uit dat plafond, en zijn d'r met een paar man mee bezig. Op dit moment zijn we voornamelijk bezig kinderziektes eruit te halen. En de rest van het team gaat ook programmeren maar voor ideeen staan we altijd open. 

dus als je ideeen hebt gelieve per mail. 


groetjes, en spreek je binnekort tijs.

----------


## RoelvanElferen

Dus als ik het zo een beetje bekijk heb jullie een Jenoptik/ Jenlas staan. Met het vermogen van 17W (10W balanced / 15W pure). 
dat splits je in 7 koppen dus ong. een 2.2 W per kop dan door een pc aom (10-15%verlies), 
houd dus 2W over en dan nog door een fiber (10-30%verlies) houd je effectief nog 1.7W over in het meest gunstige geval. 
En er vanuitgaand dat groen de meest zichtbare is en in het percentage van ong 1/3 aanwezig is heb je zo'n 560mw groen.. 
Dan moet je niet te veel rook pompen of licht aanzetten.... of zie ik dat zu verkeerd?

en... gaat er 1 laser stuk heb je helemaal niks meer.. was het niet slimmer geweest om gebruik te maken van meerdere systemen

(lekkere binnenkomer btw)

GreetZ Roel

----------


## SSDI productions

> In DSP en JenLas wel. Krijg daar deze week het certificaat van de TUV / Laserforum van binnen
> 
> En ja de lasers zijn super



meschien een beetje laat maar kompt het laser gebeuren van laserforum uit Venlo af?

----------


## RoelvanElferen

Maar gelukkig heb je veel aan een TUV keuring in Nederland  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

de 1,7 watt die je per kop hebt, komt toch al snel in de buurt kwa output/zichtbaarheid van een 5watt gasbuis......... Dus lijkt me niet echt heel weinig. Heb zelf hier de Mistique 1500 van MediaLas, en die prikt makkelijk door n de rest van het licht heen (mac 500/600 en flink wat parren)

----------


## Deante

> meschien een beetje laat maar kompt het laser gebeuren van laserforum uit Venlo af?



Laser komt inderdaad van Laserforum uit Venlo.

----------


## SSDI productions

owkee, ben bij hun @ opendag geweest zag er heel indrukwekkend uit :EEK!:   :Smile:

----------

